# When is your goat due??



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I know we have the waiting room but mine aren't far enough to go there so thought i'd start a fun thread where we could talk about our bred does. 
I have 2 does bred Bailey is a 2nd freshner she is due march 15, last time she had one doeling so i'm hoping for twin doelings this time lol..Emma is a FF she is due march 17 so I can't wait to see if she will have one two or who knows maybe even three. I can't wait to get down to the last month then it gets really exciting..


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I have Pricilla...AKA Cilly who is due feb. 1st...and I go out every day trying to decide if she is getting fatter yet! lol

forgot to add she is a 2 year old second freshener, and she came to be mine the on october 4th


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ms. Connie 2nd F (nubian bred to spotted boer) due end of Nov beg of Dec
Blaze FF (boer bred to traditional boer) due end of Dec beg Jan
Snowflake FF (nubianxsaanen bred to nubian) due beg of Mar
Frosty FF (kiko bred to nubian) due end of Mar
Nibby FF (kiko bred to nubian) due end of Mar
Nilla FF (kikoxboer bred to nubian) due end of Mar
Grandma multi (pygmy bred to polled pygmy) due Feb
Rosie FF (pygmy bred to pygmy) due Beg of Mar

Pending approval for purchase per husband -giggle-
2 boer goats due the end of Jan both will be 2nd FF

I found myself with a lot of pregnant ladies lol. I am thinking of going towards registered kikos and boers so my dairy girls are going to be dwindling down to just what my family needs.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a 1y 8m old ff that is due Nov 19. I have a 2nd freshner due 24 Feb that tripled ff as a 2 yo after missing. I have a 4th freshen big paint doe due on 1 Mar that has tripled back to back. I have a 3rd freshen who had a single ff and twin 2nd. I also have a doeling that I want to breed in late winter or early spring.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Addy, a boer/nubian with spots, due 2/2/13 to a solid red boer.
Widow, a fullblood commercial doe, bred for 2/22/13 to the same sire.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Beats the heck out of me! I have 5 boer does that were exposed between May and July. Three have bagged up, two of which have just GOT to kid any minute. Not sure the other two are bred as we are running out of time and there are no bags at all yet. My last mature doe just got bred two days ago and will be due in April.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Used2bmimi said:


> Beats the heck out of me!QUOTE]
> 
> lol .... that's me.
> I've had 5 girls in with boys and 4 more go on the 20th of November. Then no more dating till March.
> ...


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I had a shortage of small pastures with my new sheep coming(building more in the spring), so instead of individual breeding I put Stinky Pete in with his ladies on October 6th(my daughters bday, so I would remember lol) so I am expecting anytime after the beginning of March!!! 
Nugget-dehorned Alpine-fourth kidding- only ever had single kids!
Penny-polled alpine-2nd kid-last time she had one buckling, but she is a triplet so she might have twins this time!
Browser-horned Alpine-FF- she never caught last year, so finger crossed she catches this year! She was two in March 2012.
And even though its ONLY five months, it FEELS like ten years! Haha









That's my three does lined up! The two white fellas are my wethers, and the little black and white fella is bongo, nuggets lat baby!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Candice is due February 14th she is nearly two years old and will be a second freshener. Victoria is one year old in September and is due February 20th she is a first freshener. And Beep a going on five year old is possibly due April 11th if she takes today. She will be a second freshener.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I have 3 boer does all FF, one is still kind of fat so I don't know if she took. One I hand bred, fingers crossed seems to be bred. The other I'm not sure waiting to see if she comes back in. One ND doe FF bred 11/1 so we'll see if she comes in, 1- 2nd fresh watching her now to see if she's in heat ( I just noticed him sniffing around her this am). Arg, not my ideal plan! Next year should be more scheduled.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

My first freshener Nigerian Dwarf named Yoko is due on March 8th, if she took when she was bred on the 14th of October. 

I am so excited, I truly hope she has a doeling. My hope would be that the kid has her white with honey dapples with her father's blue eyes!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Try using a first timer buck..ugh talk about frustrating. He never figured it out with the first heat when I put him with her but hopefully he did this time. My other doe I ended up having to swap bucks on her (she's a nuban cross and thebuck was extra short) so hopefully tristan got her too lol..


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Lil bleats its a whole new ball game with 2nd freshners i discovered lol..


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

JaLyn said:


> Try using a first timer buck..ugh talk about frustrating. He never figured it out with the first heat when I put him with her but hopefully he did this time. My other doe I ended up having to swap bucks on her (she's a nuban cross and thebuck was extra short) so hopefully tristan got her too lol..


Lol I used two first timer bucks last breeding season. Geesh, 2 1/2months of kidding out 22 does. Frustrating, but all went well in the end. The two years before that I used a buck that was 4/5 years old and all 20 plus does would kid in the same couple of weeks. A busy two weeks but was nice having everyone done at the same time.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

JaLyn said:


> Try using a first timer buck..ugh talk about frustrating. He never figured it out with the first heat when I put him with her but hopefully he did this time. My other doe I ended up having to swap bucks on her (she's a nuban cross and thebuck was extra short) so hopefully tristan got her too lol..


I haven't had too much of a problem with a first time bucks. I used one last year and this year. They knew exactly what to do and got it done the first time. However the buck I used last year took a while to get ready if you know what I mean but Dante (the buck I used this year) takes all of two seconds. Last year the buck was six months old and this year was the same.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We have 11 due first week of January and 5 due end of January and then 5 or so more due in March. Boer and Boer cross. 

couple photos of a few of them.
First two pictures are young does that will be 2 years old in February, They are around 12 weeks in those photos. 
The big doe with frosted ears is Tori(last photo) is our 10 year old Nubian/Boer cross and she is only 9 weeks pregnant in that photo, she is going to be huge.
the 3rd and 4th pictures are of Aunt B, she is our mystery doe. I didn't think she had bred, but she is looking to be about 2 months pregnant and didn't show any signs of heat when I put her in with the buc a couple weeks ago, I am thinking she bred threw the fence. She was in strong standing heat a couple months ago, but no sign of heat since then. No buck with her at that time. But only cattle panel separated her from the buck. Pictures was taken last week of her. Yes she has a bad udder. I like her and was hoping to get a replacement from her.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

lol 20kidsonhill your girls are wide loads. They look super healthy.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

xymenah said:


> lol 20kidsonhill your girls are wide loads. They look super healthy.


I do intentionally take pictures of the wider onse. because I think they are fun. But we do get a lot of really big does on our farm with huge wide loads.

this is a little off subject, so I apologize to the OP. But this is my favorite wide load picture of all time. We didn't know it at the time, but the doe in the middle of the doorway still had a month to go after this picture was taken. She had triplet does. she is twin to the frosted ear doe that I posted above. Great set of does.

She is smiling, She loved being pregnat. LOL


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

All mine are due between March 11 and March 24th-5 LaManchas and 1 Alpine-only one is a first timer thank goodness!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

20Kids-Love your pics! I think boers are such beautiful goats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG 20kidsonhill !! I cannot believe how that doe that had the triplets can even walk !! Im just amazed !! I havent seen goats pregnant and that is as preggo as they get I assume ? OMG !!

I can't see how she could even get up ! The poor momma 

Im used to raising pups and watching them go to their new homes , its a great feeling. I plan on having one female pregnant at a time because I cant fathom having two litters , not this chicky !

From reading these posts , too have delivered over 20 babies is somewhat normal . I cant imagine what you do with so many babies is you are not raising for meat. Holy smoke !!

After having the last litter of puppies i couldnt imagined doing that again anytime soon. I think I would go through convulsions if I even said the word
puppy !! 

And there is another heat cycle that more does will be bred ? OMG !
I had to look up just how many times a doe comes into heat.
I doubt I will ever learn all this in one lifetime !!
I have a pad next to the computer I write down meds or other phrases I have to look up , lolol. I have a few pages at this point with words and no descriptions , lolol.
For some reasons it was easier for me to learn everything about horses when I was younger , lolol


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> OMG 20kidsonhill !! I cannot believe how that doe that had the triplets can even walk !! Im just amazed !! I havent seen goats pregnant and that is as preggo as they get I assume ? OMG !!
> 
> I can't see how she could even get up ! The poor momma
> 
> ...


Seasonal breeder(the meat breeds) come into heat every 21 to 28 days all year, but their cycles are still stronger in the late summer and through the fall. , non-seasonal breeders(most dairy breeds) come into heat every 21 to 28 days Late summer through fall and into early winter.

we had 45 kids this spring. but we do raise some for meat. It wasn't a problem selling them.

She(Nibbles) could get around really well. She never seemed to have problems, But that picture is no illusion, she was every bit as big as it looks in the photo. That pic was from 2 kiddings ago. She had complications last year as a 9 year old doe, and we retired her this year. but her twin sister is going strong and will be kidding for the 10th time as a 10 year old doe. They do have an increased risk of not having their kids line up during birth and poor/weak contractions. So she will be closely watched, and may need to be assisted. Her udder and legs are amazing for a 10 year old doe Her name is Tori.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Lovely does 20kids!

Off hand i think there's 7, from mid Dec till March. 
Was aiming for Jan but a %doe had different ideas & was had by "MeatScrap" a 5 mo old we never got around to banding cause he was suppose to have gone for meat shortly before he did the deed.
At least we know it's twins, there was an ultrasound clinic after the show in Sept. There's quads in her blood so we are relieved! 

Everyone else was covered by RNSH One Four Richie, the new buck.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck to Everybody


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

My doe Uhura (Huey) is due January 30th. It was an accidental breeding, from a first time buck! The little guy is 7-ish months old and trying to breed does right and left. He has no problems except for height issues with two of the doelings who are almost 5 inches taller than him. I'll get some pictures of her tomorrow.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm having a heck of a time with my jr buck, i noticed today that one of my does is back in heat so he didn't settle her. I hope and pray he did my other doe *sigh*


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

I have to boer does due in begining jan and end jan but still not for sure about the due date the were bought bred sooo : )


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

newbygoatmama said:


> I have to boer does due in begining jan and end jan but still not for sure about the due date the were bought bred sooo : )


I bought a doe that was bred and let me tell ya being new to goats and all, it bout drove me insane trying to figure out when she was going to kid lol..


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

newbygoatmama -- where you at in Colorado? We have a number of folks on this forum in Colorado. Maybe someone is close by to help mentor if you'd like?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> newbygoatmama -- where you at in Colorado? We have a number of folks on this forum in Colorado. Maybe someone is close by to help mentor if you'd like?


 That is a wonderful idea (why didn't i think of it lol) I have a mentor and she has been a HUGE help, and when i dont' wanna bug her i come here


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wish I had someone closer to me


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I love this thread. We've all got baby rabies, except for goat kids. With any luck at all, we'll have Brat kid on March 17th, Georgia on April 1st, and then Lacey should be bred on the 23rd of this month, so April 22nd. Brat and Georgia are both going to be first fresheners so I'll be thrilled to see what their udders look like and how they produce, and then Lacey will be a second freshener--can't wait to see what her production looks like compared to this year. I'd like to put the girl on milk test.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

My Sandy-Nubian/Boer is due December 13, April- BoerX due December 16, Isis-BoerX January 11, Calypso -Nubian/Boer due January 16, Charm full blooded Nubian don't know when she is due. Mosa registered Boer only 7months did not breed yet. Wont breed till January or February, too young. Sparky who is Isis's daughter possibly bred, not sure but never in heat have know idea. Wasn't going to breed till next year as well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We think 4 are due in January, should start seeing more signs of pregnancy real soon other than some growing bellies/no more heats.

First is due Jan 6, then 11th, 14th and 17th.

We have 3 young does possibly bred for April.
Don't know if the buck was successful as they are young/short/have trouble holding his weight lol
But if they did then the first is due April 1st-9th, 
second April 4th-9th
third April 10th-11th.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I think we got 2 due in January and 2 in February. 1 doe in with the buck but she is a FF. And what makes me mad is he got out of his pen yesterday and was trying to breed Hydee who was supposed to be due January 29th. She was not acting willing but was not running so i hope this does not cause her to abort. Next yr im going to find someone to do blood work this is driving me crazy not knowing. If they all took when they were supposed to have. We should have 
Gala January 12th 
Hydee January 29th if these last incident does not hurt the fetus
Darla February 2 
And Gracie February 6th


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like my doe is due now. My son called and said she was laying down with contractions.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck !


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

She is a FF and is _supposed to be due_ on the 19th. But, she may not have read the schedule.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Uh ... mine are due April ... :laugh:

Is it too soon to get excited?


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> newbygoatmama -- where you at in Colorado? We have a number of folks on this forum in Colorado. Maybe someone is close by to help mentor if you'd like?


I live in Walsenburg but yes I would love any help I could get If you know of any one that would be awesome


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

K - we got a few folks just east of Colorado Springs.
And I live in Colorado Springs but our livestock live in Penrose.

Walsenburg is just ~hr or so away. So not bad. 
Can't remember - you've got meat goats?

I raise mini dairy goats, Riley does too along with standards now. And then - forgive me for not remembering - there is another lady east of Colorado Springs who has fiber goats.

Maybe start another thread and we'll see who bites. You can PM too.

HTH,


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Binkey is a 7 1/2 year old, 7th freshener due February 14th and Whimsey is a 6 year old 6th freshener due February 13th.... Penny may or may not have settled but is a 3 year old 3rd freshener and could be due March 17th.


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> K - we got a few folks just east of Colorado Springs.
> And I live in Colorado Springs but our livestock live in Penrose.
> 
> Walsenburg is just ~hr or so away. So not bad.
> ...


 ok thanks yes i have meat goats boers and yes tonight when i get off i will start a thread on it thank you guys so much


----------

